# CPR Makes you undead



## rbromme (Oct 6, 2012)

Every once in a while a public service announcement (PSA) comes along that truly takes your breath away. In this new video, "The Undeading," a horde of zombies performs CPR on a hapless victim.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApmPQDAzYyM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 7887firemedic (Oct 6, 2012)

While I strongly believe in the good of psa, this has to be the dumbest thing I have ever seen


----------



## Milla3P (Oct 6, 2012)

There's a difference between being Dead and being MOSTLY Dead.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 6, 2012)

Milla3P said:


> There's a difference between being Dead and being MOSTLY Dead.



Mostly dead, your still a little alive.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 6, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Mostly dead, your still a little alive.



It's just a minor miracle to bring that one back.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok...that was pretty stupid.


----------



## martor (Oct 7, 2012)

I dont like the fact that they said "you can do no harm." People will confuse a ETOH with cardiac arrest and start breaking people's ribs just because a person is having a REALLY good night.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 7, 2012)

I thought it was very clever. I guarantee a 16 year old will actually watch this PSA where as they'll just change the channel or tune out most others.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 7, 2012)

martor said:


> People will confuse a ETOH with cardiac arrest and start breaking people's ribs just because a person is having a REALLY good night.



Passing out drunk = really good night?

Is this sarcasm or do we need to have you sit through some entirely different PSAs?


----------



## martor (Oct 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Passing out drunk = really good night?
> 
> Is this sarcasm or do we need to have you sit through some entirely different PSAs?



Mainly sarcasm. Do i need to hold up a sarcasm sign every time i make a joke? <_<
I did like the PSA it just really dumbed down the CPR.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 7, 2012)

martor said:


> I did like the PSA it just really dumbed down the CPR.



But they're _zombies_!  What little bit of their brain they may have left doesn't even work that well.  They are doing good to be able to manage that much.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## UndeadEMT (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm a 17 year old EMT-B Trainee and I found this to be very interesting. Lacking some key points such as stay high up on the sternum to avoid the xiphoid process, but as layperson CPR goes this is the fastest most interesting "training" I have seen. I've helped teach CPR Heart Saver to other teenagers and they pretty much ignored the video and blew it off. This is actually pretty cool!


----------



## Martyn (Oct 9, 2012)

Is it just me or does anyone else have the thriller theme pop into their head when watching this...?

And remember this thread?

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=30856


----------

